# Seigfried & Roy - new Tiger cubs



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2015)

:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 11, 2015)

Gorgeous, but look at those PAWS. mg1:

More pics here:

http://www.etonline.com/news/171634...debut_4_new_tiger_cubs_see_the_adorable_pics/


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 11, 2015)

Adorable, but you think those boys would have learned by now. I love my ginger boy Levon dearly. But he weighs less than ten pounds and takes out birds bigger than he is. If he weighed close to 200lbs...no. don't want to even imagine that.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 12, 2015)

Montecore, the big cat that injured Roy in 2003, weighed 550 pounds. Sure, he was breath-takingly beautiful, but . . . 

Montecore died in 2014 at age 17. Roy never blamed the cat and did not want him to be harmed.

Actress Tippi Hedren runs a big cat sanctuary. She said "never trust them, never turn you back on them."

Here's Montecore:


----------



## Moonflight (Sep 12, 2015)

What beautiful cats.  Also loved the pictures in the link.  Thank you .


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2015)

Look at the cub paws, then look at Montecores. Not a _lot_ of difference.


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

How can folks even begin to think that "conditioning" of dangerous animals can be relied upon? We humans "condition" our criminally-destructive, "rehabilitate them", release them back to the streets, and imagine they are now incapable of previous acts?

A joke, at best!   imp


----------



## imp (Sep 22, 2015)

Coincidentally, I happened to be a young man who visited Vegas during the late '60s and then into the '70s, when I lived there. My first wife & I saw some of Siegfried & Roy's earliest performances. They were spectacular, to say the least.

The cats were amazing! Growled, struck out with huge claws extended. We thought then, the cats understood it was "part of the act".    imp


----------

